# Install Instructions Racechip GTS for TTS



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anybody else has one of these... I ordered one and it arrived today, however they send you out generic install instructions in the box and you have to contact them to obtain specific ones via PDF (Bit of a pain as its after 5 and they have gone home.!).. Anybody had them sent to them.??

The box is taunting me now and I want to crack on...... 

Thanks

Brett


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

You'll need to be prepared to take your under tray off to get to the boost pressure sensor. It's a PITA. I'm trying to take mine off before taking it into Audi. I've attached the images they sent me and here's a video I found - 




Good luck.


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Hi,

thanks for the info, I guessed as much...

I found the video, but the wiring loom they sent me has an A,B,C connectors and leads, couldnt find were C went.!!

If the bottom tray has to come off I may be onto a loser, I managed to hit water and ripped the trays off in winter, Audi did a repair and bolted them in for me using fixings from an A5 i think.... Bummer, thats going to be hard to get them off....

Ill let you know how i get on, otherwise its to a garage with a ramp.....

Thanks

Brett


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi can detect they've been fitted regardless of if you've removed it when it goes in
A member on here had his car tagged and the warrant voided.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep
This will make it a busted flush


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

:?

Well on a brighter note the support line says they are shut today and to try on Friday.....

going great so far then.... 0/10

Cheers

Brett


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Audi can detect they've been fitted regardless off you've removed it when it goes in
> A member on here had his car tagged and warrant voided.


Are you talking about remaps or this inline chip? Race Chip say they can't be detected.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Tuning boxes are now detectable. Doesn't matter what the company says (they would wouldn't they). The ECU's in use now have feedback loops, for example (a lame one but still). If it asks for 50% throttle and the tuning box applies 75%, the ECU will record the applied value, this discrepancy is what will be recorded.

If for whatever reasons Audi are doing warranty work and HQ request a full test, the ECU logs will be uploaded and processed....your car ends up with a TD1 flag. No warranty.

Search google for "Audi TD1", plenty of info out there including the bulletin that specifically mentions tuning boxes.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

So I only bought my car 6 months ago and the dealer sold it with warranty. Where does that leave me? Can I take it back?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The car or the inline device? I'd guess neither - but you can or could just hold onto it until the warranty expires and then add it or take it on the chin if something engine related fails..

Either way if your are going for more power i'd always go with a quality remap not a device that attempts to fool with the sensors.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

sorry I should have been clear.

I bought my TTS 6 *weeks* ago, not 6 months ago. When I bought the car, it already had the race chip fitted but the dealership selling the car sold it with remaining manufacturers warranty. The car was registered in November 2016 so that leaves me with 18 months ish of audi warranty.

I've started losing traction control and getting a bit of torque steer when accelerating hard. Got vag-com on there and sure enough, there's a haldex pump fault showing. I got in touch with the (non Audi) dealer who sold me the car who said to take it straight to audi as their warranty is far more comprehensive than the one they offer. Hence, I'm trying to take the race chip out and take it in. I posted on another thread asking how to get the car on axle stands but nobody has answered, which I find a bit baffling, surely people on here have done that at some point?

anyway, any ideas on how best to proceed? back to the original seller? go to audi and see what they say? My inclination is to just get the bloody chip out and take it in and see what they say.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

If it was fitted when you bought it and Audi won't (and why should they) repair under warranty, then the dealer that sold it you would have fix it. The Consuner Rights Act 2015 applies, google your rights up to the six month point to know your legal rights. The issue you will have is proving it was fitted when you purchased it, if you can demonstrate this then I think you're in a very strong position. Leave it in place and take it to the dealer that sold it to you would be my advice.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

I have emails from them with the details of the chip and they included the original purchasers receipt. They're a volvo dealer though and miles away from me - 1. it's a ballache to go back to them and I'll be without a car while they sort it and 2. they're a volvo dealer. what do they know about fixing a TTS? they had no idea what they were selling, nevermind trusting them to fix it. if I take it back to them it would be with a view to getting my money back - would that be possible given it was a trade it? I'm guessing not.

given all that and the fact that it's not nailed on Audi will detect it's been in, I think I'll try them first.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Use this:

https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights ... rights-act

They must attempt a repair or replacement, if unsuccessful then you can expect a refund minus some cost for using the car for over the 30 day period, although this should be minimal given you've only had it six weeks. A repair should be possible, so I think the dealership will be able to repair it (which they are obligated to attempt) and you should expect a repaired car in no time. Also not unreasonable to expect a courtesy car. They will most likely give to a local independent to conduct the work, one to keep their costs down and also the ensure the job is done right. As you've realised, they might not have the expertise on site.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Drop it off with the keys back at the non-audi dealer who's trying to get you to commit fraud and run..!
This is why these boxes are crap... i doubt theres anyway you could convince audi the extra stress has not caused the issues.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
The only sensible solution for this is to reject the car and get a full refund.
The dealer that sold you the car cannot have sold it with the remainder of the Audi warranty - as the car has been modified such that Audi will void the warranty.
They can't say that they did not know the car was modified - as you say that they provided you with the paperwork to prove it.
The only other option is that the dealer fixes the current fault (which could be very expensive) and then supply you with an alternative warranty equivalent to the Audi one - but I suspect this will again be expensive for the dealer and difficult to replicate the official Audi warranty - with a 3rd party product that will reliably pay out, if you need to make a claim.
The law is strongly on your side to reject the vehicle - based on the facts you have given.
Don't take the chip off - that would weaken your case.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

As a quick update, I got the install instructions but it does require the bottom tray to be removed (Which on mine has been bolted on so would need to be put up on a ramp in a garage)

The car only has 6 months warranty left (Although its on a PCP for another 18 months)&#8230;

With all the hassle of the tray im thinking I may as well return the chip and get a flash tune :roll:

Brett


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Having looked at the under tray and the fact I would have to get it into a garage to remove the cabling every time it went in for work or a service, I'm ditching this idea, if it wasn't for the tray removal it would be ok...

Im surprised there isn't something on the website that says the 5 min install actually requires a large part removal....

Decided to go testdrive the TTRS instead..

Brett


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Apologies for bumping an old thread but wanted to update with what happened when I took the car into Audi in case anyone else is googling round for answers like I was.

So I spoke to RaceChip who claimed that they had never had any returns due to audi detecting the installation and they suggested removing the chip and taking the car into Audi to see what they said. I did exactly that this week and Audi had the car for a full week for investigation. The result was that they replaced the haldex pump under warranty. No mention of any chip being detected and no problems with the warranty at all.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

The detection will depend on whether Audi instructs the dealer to connect the car up for a full audit or not. For a fairly regular drivetrain failure (haldex units get replaced pretty often) they probably wouldn't bother so I wouldn't make any assumptions.

If you'd have gone in with a gearbox failure or serious engine failure and they didn't TD1 your car then you can claim success


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

I'm just updating what happened, I'm no expert nor am I trying to claim any knowledge of the inner workings of audi.

I don't know for sure what they did but when I took it in a few weeks ago for the initial investigation, they said they needed to hook it up to Audi to investigate and seeing as they had to repair my super sports seats as well they wanted the car in for the full week. Their initial investigation of the haldex failure hadn't shown them why it had failed so they wanted to be thorough and ensure it wasn't going to fail again as soon as it was replaced. Whether they did connect to audi or not, who knows.

As I said, RaceChip claim they've never had a TD1 detected return. You could say they would say that but I couldn't find any evidence of people saying it'd been detected online either. Actual remaps, yes but an inline booster like this, no. I'm guessing if Audi regularly caught it there would be people calling RaceChip out as liars but maybe I'm just naive.

Anyway, the RaceChip isn't going back on for me and it's just nice to have full traction control over snake pass when I floor it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Above is 100% correct, racechip will never get a TD1 flag. TD1 is for engine ECU coding changes only.
Audi would mark cars with these tuning boxes against a TB1 flag.

Just saying...


----------

